# Keyboard trick



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

I have been around computers for 12 years and just found out about this. Came in handy for me when my mouse pointer would not point.

You can also use your keyboard as a mouse. This can be very helpful when your mouse isnt working properly, or if you want to have some fun.

1. To activate mouse keys all you do is press Alt+Left shift key (the one below the caps lock key) and the Num Lock key.
To deactivate just press the above combination again.
All you do is use your numeric keypad to move the mouse pointer.

Here are some tips that might improve the Mouse Keys experience:
- You might want to set your options to something like the following (to change the options just double click on the mouse icon in the systray and click on settings)
1) Select Hold down Ctrl to speed up Shift to slow down (this might be helpful if you want to go to a point quickly with your cursor)
2) Change the option to off where it says Use Mouse Keys when NumLock is: (this way you can use your numeric keypad to key in numbers)

And here are the functions that you can do with the Numeric Keypad:
5 = a left click on your normal mouse
Press 0 and navigate the pointer= Selecting the text in a normal keyboard
Pressing * or - and then pressing 5 = right click on your normal mouse (to use 5 to perform the left click action press the / key).
To scroll up and down you can either use arrow keys or the Page Up and Page Down keys. You can also use the spacebar to get to the bottom of the page.


----------



## osarius (Jul 24, 2010)

Doesn't work with all keyboards. Doesn't work with mine.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Well it works with XP.


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha, cool!

Thank you for the tip - it can even come handy on rare occasions


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL I can't believe it worked. What I'm more surprised about is how little people know about this tech tip. Marvelous idea, I still can't believe I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## ken1987 (Dec 9, 2010)

how about in Win7? there's no settings icon..


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

It worked for me in Windows 7 32-bit. It should work for everyone.


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

doesn't work for me on win 7 64bits


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

If it doesn't work (which is weird) try searching for "MouseKeys" (without quotation marks) in the search box thingy (Windows Key>Search for programs and files box). Other than that, no ideas, sorry.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

If using *bicycle bills* mouse keys suggestion doesn`t work for you, you can still navigate windows with the keyboard. I haven`t tried this in win 7 or vista, but it works well in xp and may get you out of a tight one day. Start the ball rolling by hitting the WINDOWS key to bring up the start menu, then use the up/down/left/right arrow keys plus a few other keys to navigate, press ENTER to make your selection once it`s highlighted. Heres a pretty good, short tutorial and you can google for more info. If the mouse keys dont work for you, try this:
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000791.htm


----------



## andy2die4 (Apr 25, 2011)

For some reason that trick is not working on my laptop.


----------



## clarence_challan (May 22, 2011)

trick doesnt work on my laptop


----------



## hemescool (May 24, 2011)

Thanks dude Nice share


----------

